

Proggy_fonts is dead? - pera

Just realized that http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.proggyfonts.com&#x2F; is down. It&#x27;s a shame since those fonts were imo the best pixel fonts ever made for programming.
The website and the files are still accessible on Archive.org<p>RIP Proggy!
======
kunai
That's odd, considering I downloaded a fresh set of Proggy just a few months
ago.

